# I can clearly see your September photos now so start posting!



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

It doesn't get much better than this September.

What you got?


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Something from further east*

Something a bit different.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

*And something from West Virginia*

Feeding the locals...


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

*and a few more from my recent trip*

good sunsets even in the middle east


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

*One last photo*

a friend took the first photo


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Another month already? I ended up with 747 miles... One century and four metrics


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

Criminy MB, You have sure come a long way. Gorgeous shots, Good on ya' .

I'll have to see if I can shoot a few...

Cheers

RW


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*sailing*

First try with new camera happened to be sailing and it was a pretty night.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

commutenow said:


> First try with new camera happened to be sailing and it was a pretty night.


#1-What camera did you get?

#2-Why didn't you invite us along???


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

MB1 I was given a Nikon Coolpix 8.1and anytime you are in OKC OK you are invited to go sailing!!


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

September 
Chased this fine lady down the road
Rode to my Daughters Soccer Game
Took the easy way out on a day with a killer head wind


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

A day at the airshow.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

A night at the fair


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*We left*

My ship left Italy for the last time. The base is closing and we are turning it over to the Italians. I took a walk up to the top of the island to take this picture. The city in the background is where I am currently staying. The other shot is my ship leaving. I had to stay behind for some last meetings with the Italian government. I will be in Norfolk, VA next week and in Annapolis for the DC RBR ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Chase15.5 said:


> a friend took the first photo


Your sunset is nice and subtle (well except for the tank.....) but your buds explosion is amazing. Did his ears hurt?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

jd3 said:


> A night at the fair


 Your air show images are amazing and really well done but your first fair shot with the blurred movement and colors is the one for me.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

commutenow said:


> MB1 I was given a Nikon Coolpix 8.1and anytime you are in OKC OK you are invited to go sailing!!


Oh man, it is hard to beat free and obviously the thing came with a fine artist attached.....

BTW how long do you think it would take us to ride to OKC from DC?


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*....*



bigbill said:


> My ship left Italy for the last time. The base is closing and we are turning it over to the Italians. I took a walk up to the top of the island to take this picture. The city in the background is where I am currently staying. The other shot is my ship leaving. I had to stay behind for some last meetings with the Italian government. I will be in Norfolk, VA next week and in Annapolis for the DC RBR ride.


Will the last sub tender out of La Maddalena please turn out the lights? Excellent eats in Palau....


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

*feeling buggy today*


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*I went to Gateway, Colorado with the mister*

shot a few pics with my happy-snap. I need to start taking the Nikon on these excursions.

A lomo-ized shot of a shut down honky-tonk bar we found:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/lonefrontranger/1411062858/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1249/1411062858_f9ad34d573.jpg" width="500" height="327" alt="honkytonk lomo" /></a>

closeup of some water-eroded Wingate sandstone out in the Dolores River canyon:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/lonefrontranger/1410183927/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1095/1410183927_bc173eb5cf.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="stone, water, wood" /></a>

went to a 'cross race, took the Nikon, and brought back some pics (most of which i've posted over in the Lounge):

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/lonefrontranger/1461164553/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1438/1461164553_c89f86b091.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="paceline" /></a>

this kid got 2nd in the Pro/I/II field and <s>beat</s> stomped Travis Brown to do so. The daggoned punk is only _fifteen_, for god's sake:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/lonefrontranger/1461097511/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1342/1461097511_f7195efac7.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="alex coelho killing it" /></a>


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Nags Head....

Len


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

The new dog









Old and new









Abandon hope all ye who enter here..... 









And speaking of on the way to soccer games.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

lonefrontranger said:


> shot a few pics with my happy-snap. ..... The daggoned punk is only _fifteen_, for god's sake:...


I love the bar shot.

Someone needs to get out on that course and wet a section down, those boys are way too clean.

Good at 15 is good indeed. Let's see how he does when he finds out about girls.

BTW nice to see you here.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Scot_Gore said:


> September
> Chased this fine lady down the road
> Rode to my Daughters Soccer Game
> Took the easy way out on a day with a killer head wind



For the record, that ain't no lady. The beard on the front breast of the bird lets you know it is a gobbler.


----------



## sibreen (Jul 29, 2007)

mine are cycling related, but..
from last weekends ride to ???? in ishikawa, japan:


----------



## sibreen (Jul 29, 2007)

sorry, i didnt realise the photos were so big.. :/


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

WNC. 














































12hr endurance in middle Ga.





































More WNC stuff. Bear poop.




























Solo backpacking trip.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

Twas the month of munchkins.
And my new Carousel Design Works seatbag (that's my sleeping bag in there).


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Okay -


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

Okay:









Train in vain anyone?









Guitar therapy









Lake Vermillion near Tower, Minnesota









Near a local park I ride by on the way to/from home









There's a moon in the sky (called the moon)









G'nite.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

terry b said:


> Okay -



Both of those shots are winners.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Duckman said:


> 12hr endurance in middle Ga.


I'm hurt. 



Duckman said:


>


At least you got my bike in this one.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

WOW! This has to be the best monthly photo roundup post yet!


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

wooglin said:


> I'm hurt.
> 
> 
> At least you got my bike in this one.


Forgive me.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

MUCH better.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

More Indiana bike riding in and around Hope, with friend/roommate Patrick:


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

A few from my Nikon...

Bedpoast.










Bedroom.










Playin' with the FM2n.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Trip to Louisville to visit friends:




























On the way back from the trip.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

a little blurry, but what I saw on my ride yesterday.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*sunrise in Vancouver*

Two shots at Sunrise from my balcony, just before a ride


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

*My Meager Offerings*

Nothing to compare some of y'alls, but here's a random sampling of September:

1) Abandoned

2) Paceline to Tues Night Worlds

3) Sunrise in Rearview Mirror

4) Pedalin'

5) Cluster

6) Doesn't get more phallic than this...

7) Speaking of phallic...


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

over the river and through the woods


----------



## Plank (Apr 23, 2006)

1. Iguana - I was at my computer and saw this Iguana across the street I ran out and scared the heck out of the Iguana I was able to take this picture before it ran away.

2.My Look bike waiting to be build.

3.My Jamis sitting in the corner waiting until I can ride again. I hope to be able to ride her again in 1 month.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Family time*

Family time on a sailing weekend.

singlecross


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*More family time*

More family time.

singlecross


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*a couple more*

If anyone ever asks you what cyclocross racing feels like? Point 'em to this link right here:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/lonefrontranger/1470377069/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1033/1470377069_5af56d3143.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="the pain of cross" /></a>

getting creative with a couple shots that were technically nice, but not super interesting:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/lonefrontranger/1470378137/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1040/1470378137_516d44c6aa.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="drop in lomo" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/lonefrontranger/1471234672/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1396/1471234672_77a2559c66.jpg" width="500" height="500" alt="sepia cross" /></a>


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Elderly Siamese at Preston winery










Cycling content










View of SF Bay


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

......


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

A few of my favorites from Sept. (previously posted on RBR):


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

kaotikgrl said:


> The magic that is Miku. .........Heiwa


Scrolling through these I was at first struck by the B&W and how good they are then I noticed the bubble image and came to the conclusion that you have yet to post a weak image here.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

Although the majority of these photos are excellent, it strikes me that there are a lot of them that aren't cycling or touring related. Is this becoming a photography forum?

I motion that henceforth all photos posted here must include either a cyclist or a bike or bike component or at minimum a touring/cycling related theme. Landscapes and architecture shot while on tour are acceptable only if accompanied by two additonal shots of a bike and or rider. Food photos should always be acceptable.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*My thoughts on monthly photos.*



StillRiding said:


> Although the majority of these photos are excellent, it strikes me that there are a lot of them that aren't cycling or touring related. Is this becoming a photography forum?
> 
> I motion that henceforth all photos posted here must include either a cyclist or a bike or bike component or at minimum a touring/cycling related theme. Landscapes and architecture shot while on tour are acceptable only if accompanied by two additonal shots of a bike and or rider. Food photos should always be acceptable.


I am sure you were posting with a bit of tongue in cheek here.

Pretty much the only way anyone will find this forum is by an interest in cycling. Therefore we are all cyclists one way or another.

This IS a photo thread. Any photo taken by a cyclist (except for those that are better suited for the Podium Girls forum) is welcome here. Sure, bicycle photos are nice but we get them daily all year round.

We sure do have a lot of fine photographers here.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Very interesting!*



lonefrontranger said:


> If anyone ever asks you what cyclocross racing feels like? Point 'em to this link right here:...getting creative with a couple shots that were technically nice, but not super interesting:....


I think your getting creative made these the best 'cross images of all. The sepia one is killer.

I still say the riders are too clean but I don't imagine they feel that way.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

MB1 said:


> This IS a photo thread. Any photo taken by a cyclist (except for those that are better suited for the Podium Girls forum) is welcome here. Sure, bicycle photos are nice but we get them daily all year round.


When MB1 initially started these monthly photo threads they were specifically for photos that DON'T fit in any of our ride reports. That's the whole point IMO. Sometimes I've got cycling photos that don't fit in a report, but more often I've got other photos that I like or that amuse me, so I post those instead.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

wooglin said:


> When MB1 initially started these monthly photo threads they were specifically for photos that DON'T fit in any of our ride reports. That's the whole point IMO. Sometimes I've got cycling photos that don't fit in a report, but more often I've got other photos that I like or that amuse me, so I post those instead.



Generally I post only pictures that I have taken while riding. 


However, I looooooove all the pictures posted here and continue to look at the diversity and uniqueness of the photos posted here and I am in awe.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

MB1 said:


> I am sure you were posting with a bit of tongue in cheek here.


OK, maybe. But I still want to see one shot of a dirty, dusty, loaded touring bike surrounded by native children in some third world country. It would be even better if some freshly slaughtered iguanas were hanging in the background waiting for the cooking pot.


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

More, just because..


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

*Some shots from Labor Day weekend*

We hung out at my bro-in-law's farm.

1. My nephew.

2. my niece.

3-5. Riding around the farm with Undies Jr. #2. 

6. "Hey son, pose for a soccer action pic."


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

*Sounds like...*



StillRiding said:


> OK, maybe. But I still want to see one shot of a dirty, dusty, loaded touring bike surrounded by native children in some third world country. It would be even better if some freshly slaughtered iguanas were hanging in the background waiting for the cooking pot.


Sounds like you have a trip to take. Be sure to report back with your photos


----------



## Durandal (Aug 31, 2005)

I won't kill more band width, if you wan to see my pics, check out.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157602087718434/


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's sort of what I had in mind although I couldn't find one with an iguana. If you haven't seen this guy's tour report check it out here: http://www.wildworks.co.nz/csr/route.php

His photography and the sheer difficulty of his ride make anything I've seen before seem pale in comparison.


----------



## 2wheelie (Apr 8, 2007)

No ride photos, but I did finish up my new bike build.


----------



## Mr. Peabody (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice photos everybody. As MB1 says, it's nice to see good photography, bike or no bike. Here are a few of mine from last month. (For the record, two were taken while riding, two were not, but I did go cycling on the trip.)


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

*Jefferson City MO*

Three photos I took of the Missouri state capitol while following the Tour of Missouri.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice light.

And we do like our bronzes.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Definately some great photos this month everyone - thanks for sharing.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

lemonlime said:


> 6) Doesn't get more phallic than this...


Nice example of columnar jointing! Rather rare geologic formation. 

Edit: Sorry picture was an attachment.


----------

